# [SOLVED] Ugh..KM 400 8237 Socket A motherboard...



## dwalk1989 (Jun 5, 2008)

Motherboard: http://www.biostar-usa.com/mbdetails.asp?model=m7viz

That motherboard has the same name and numbers that are on my mobo so I assume its right, but the little picture looks slightly different from my actual motherboards but they are very similar (anyone have an explanation for this?)

Anyway, I bought a processor from Ebay (AMD Athlon XP 2600+) and I know it's not a fake one or anything. Anyway, as soon as I put it in, it powers on for like 1/2 a second, then it powers off and I can't turn it back on at all until I put in my XP 1900+ and completely take out and reinsert my powersupply plugs.

Bad CPU?

And I don't fully understand what processors my motherboard can run if anyone can spread some light on that as well..


----------



## Pharaohz (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Ugh..KM 400 8237 Socket A motherboard...*

That cpu will work find as far as I could find. looks like 2800+ 333mhz is the top cpu that board can take.

Putting the cpu in all the way? Bent pins? Using thermal paste? Used to much paste and now leaked into pin hole area? When you put a new cpu in, you often have to go into the bio and manually select the correct voltage for it. The Vcore for this cpu is 1.65v.

Powersupply wattage?


----------



## dwalk1989 (Jun 5, 2008)

*Re: Ugh..KM 400 8237 Socket A motherboard...*

It's a 550W power supply, with 24A on the 12v rail. I got it to accommodate a video card I recently replaced, so I don't think its a power issue with the cpu. Also, it works perfectly fine with the 1900+.

When I got the cpu, it did have some slightly bent pens that I straightened out slightly with a flat head screwdriver so it would fit correctly. Idk if that was a bad idea or not, but I was able to get it to fit in all nice and snug without damaging any of the pins. Also, I've gotten into the routine of cleaning my heatsink/processor to keep it running cooler, so it's definitly not a thermal paste issue either.

When I put it in, my computer powers up for like 1/2 a second, then shuts down and won't power up AT ALL (no fans, lights, anything). Now, are you suggesting I put in the 1900+ and manually change the voltage to 1.65v? Would this have any effect on the 1900+?

Also, keep in mind I ordered this from ebay, so there's a decent chance it's just a bad cpu, but I'm hoping for the best at this moment.

And also, that motherboard I linked is actually wrong, although very similar to my motherboard. My actual motherboard is this:http://www.msicomputer.com/product/p...p?model=km3m-v which says it supports up to a 3000+. = / , you make the call, I trust you guys more


----------



## Pharaohz (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Ugh..KM 400 8237 Socket A motherboard...*

I would contacted the seller and tell em about the bent pins and you are currently doing everything you can to make it work but its not looking good. I bought cpu off of ebay and was having a problem with it. And the next one they replaced the first one with and the third one they replaced the second one with. All the same problem so Im doing my own trouble shooting. But the seller was great and would of even given me my money back on this third cpu. But I decided to find out whats going on cause it was something on my end. 

So if its a seller like the one I had, who does lots of reselling of computer parts, maybe just ask for a replacement. If its a private seller, see how they respond to your message or offer to refund your money.

As for voltage, just check first to see what its set at in your bios.


----------



## dwalk1989 (Jun 5, 2008)

*Re: Ugh..KM 400 8237 Socket A motherboard...*

Nah, there's no options in my bios to change the voltage on the cpu. Idk if I have to unlock it or what, but it should do that automatically as soon as I put in the cpu right?


----------



## Pharaohz (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Ugh..KM 400 8237 Socket A motherboard...*

Doesnt auto adjust the voltage as far as I know. I sure one of the techs here would know better then I but you have to go through like the advanced tab or power management to get into the vcore settings. If you can post what bios you have Im sure one of these guys could tell ya how to do it.


----------



## dwalk1989 (Jun 5, 2008)

*Re: Ugh..KM 400 8237 Socket A motherboard...*

My bios is Phoenix Award Bios v6.00 PG. I have searched every single tab and possible setting and have seen nothing.. I think this 2600 has a chance if I can just change the voltage, but I see no setting to do this!! What am I doing wrong??


----------



## Pharaohz (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Ugh..KM 400 8237 Socket A motherboard...*

Here is a manual to your bios I believe. Im reading it now. 

http://www.answersthatwork.com/Down...HW___6-Award_6.00PG_BIOS_setup_guidelines.pdf


----------



## dwalk1989 (Jun 5, 2008)

*Re: Ugh..KM 400 8237 Socket A motherboard...*

I was looking at that pdf file briefly, and it says I should have a menu called "SoftMenu III Setup," and in my BIOS, there is no such menu. =(


----------



## Pharaohz (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Ugh..KM 400 8237 Socket A motherboard...*

Looks like it is in the Softmenu III Setup for CPU settings. The Optimize should also set the voltages right... maybe lol. But like it says, it will tweek all your settings to his standard, not where you like em.


Edit, just read your post... no softmenu hun? Is this the right bios info?


----------



## Pharaohz (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Ugh..KM 400 8237 Socket A motherboard...*

This might not be the right bios info. It doesnt say phoenix. Let me keep looking


----------



## Pharaohz (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Ugh..KM 400 8237 Socket A motherboard...*

Ok did some more hunting and found that the makers of this bios seem to remove some of the better settings when they update the bios versions. One of the options they removed was the cpu configuration. I dont know if a cmos reset would do any good. Resetting to default wouldnt be of any help... looks like the optimize may be the only thing. Id wait for a real tech to answer this... Good luck


----------



## dwalk1989 (Jun 5, 2008)

*Re: Ugh..KM 400 8237 Socket A motherboard...*

Well, in the top right of my BIOS screen, it has a menu called "Frequency/Voltage Control." The description says something like "adjust cpu frequency/voltage." However, there are only two little settings in there to change, to either disabled to enabled, and give me no options to change the voltage. 

However, some of those newegg comments say they have an AMD Athlon XP 3000 in it. Is it safe to assume he has the exact same BIOS as me? One of those settings was about auto-detecting things..

In other words, if I get my hand on a working AMD Athlon XP 3000 or 2800 or something, will it work in this motherboard/chipset?

EDIT: The things listed in the Frequency/Voltage Control are Auto Detect DIMM / PCI Clk , and the other was Spread Spectrum (with both have the option to be enabled or disabled).


----------



## dwalk1989 (Jun 5, 2008)

*Re: Ugh..KM 400 8237 Socket A motherboard...*

Yeah, basically it comes down to this: If I get a working AMD Athlon XP 3000 or lower, will my motherboard boot up and my computer will work and function based off the speed of the processor, regardless if I can change the voltage or not?


----------



## dwalk1989 (Jun 5, 2008)

*Re: Ugh..KM 400 8237 Socket A motherboard...*

Eh..?


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

*Re: Ugh..KM 400 8237 Socket A motherboard...*

have you tried updating your bios while the 1900 is operating within the system thats what I would do at this point 

if that doesnt fix your woes, then your board doesnt support the 2800



you might want to have a look at some of the socket 462 motherboards at mwave.com / click on refurbished / then go to motherboards


they have some darn good ones and cheap !


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

*Re: Ugh..KM 400 8237 Socket A motherboard...*

if memory serves me correctly there were some AMD 2800+ cpus that were 266mhz FSB I think that was the 2800 your motherboard documentation means is compatible with your board, not the 333mhz FSB version ?


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

*Re: Ugh..KM 400 8237 Socket A motherboard...*

ASUS A7N8X NVIDIA nFORCE2 CHIPSET ULTRA ATA133 ATX FORM FACTOR 1xAGP(PRO)/5xPCI/3xDDR W/ LAN, USB 2.0 & AUDIO (Bare Board, No Accessories) (CPU TYPE AMD: Socket A 462 ) (Refurbished w/15-day Warranty) (*Limit 1 pcs/customer) $18.25 

SKU: RB19038 Mfg. Part No: A7N8X 
More Info View Full User Reviews


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

*Re: Ugh..KM 400 8237 Socket A motherboard...*

if your board is a socket 754 then try this one



ASUS K8N nVIDIA nFORCE3 250 CHIPSET SERIAL ATA150 ATX FORM FACTOR 1xAGP(8X)/5xPCI/3xDDR W/SATA RAID,LAN,USB 2.0 & AUDIO (Bare Board, No Accessories) (CPU TYPE AMD: Socket 754) (Refurbished w/15-day Warranty) (*Limit 1 pcs/customer)


----------



## dwalk1989 (Jun 5, 2008)

*Re: Ugh..KM 400 8237 Socket A motherboard...*

This is my motherboard: looks identical, although the BIOS could be different. Is this possible? http://www.msicomputer.com/product/p_spec.asp?model=km3m-v


----------



## dwalk1989 (Jun 5, 2008)

*Re: Ugh..KM 400 8237 Socket A motherboard...*

Here, my board has KM400 printed on it, as well as a little metallic circle that says VIA VT8237.

This must be this: http://www.amdboard.com/via_km400 .

This says my board supports up to 333mhz FSB. What I'm wanting to know though is if I could still use a 333mhz 2800 or 3000 xp since my BIOS is really limited to what I can change (IE: unable to change cpu voltage/frequency). Idk if it automatically detects those things and changes them or what..


----------



## dwalk1989 (Jun 5, 2008)

*Re: Ugh..KM 400 8237 Socket A motherboard...*

::sadface


----------



## dwalk1989 (Jun 5, 2008)

*Re: Ugh..KM 400 8237 Socket A motherboard...*

Is it possible I have to adjust some jumpers to increase the FSB? It says my motherboard supports up to 333MHz.. Linderman, idk if you saw somewhere that said my max frequency is 266, but I'm pretty confident its 333. Surely my BIOS alone can't restrict me from getting a faster processor when my motherboard is able to support way faster than a 1900+. I'm so confused.

Baby Jesus help me please..


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

*Re: Ugh..KM 400 8237 Socket A motherboard...*

Does your motherboard actually have MSI printed right onto the board; if present it should be around the PCI slot area ?


if you have a manufactured OEM system (like dell, gateway, HP, compaq etc etc) their bios are exclusive to their boards / bios from the original board manuf wont work on OEM boards because their bios code is written to refuse or corrupt when you atempt such a flash.

personally I dont find the OEM board worth the aggrevation; their bios support is deliberately very limted and lacking for cpu upgrades

thats why I make it standard procedure to replace the board too when a customer wants a cpu improvement


dont hesitate to ask more questions


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

*Re: Ugh..KM 400 8237 Socket A motherboard...*

is your system an OEM system ?


----------



## Pharaohz (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Ugh..KM 400 8237 Socket A motherboard...*

I fully agree with Linderman on the oem replacement. The even go so far as to have the manufacturer change the name of the board to the name of the computer series. ie Dell blah 4550. They do this so when you try to look up the mobo using a program you dont get the model or manufacture, but that which you already know, its a Dell series blah blah.

Now heres the thing with your board. It was a successful board and chipset. They tweeked the VIA chip 3 times after its release so its hard to say what your max cpu can be. If you follow the chrome spec sheet it says 3000+ at 400fsb. But if you follow the KM 400 spec sheet it says 2800+ at 333fsb. I read one review that said MSI did this for a reason. To be able to offer sellers/buyers different lvls of performance and price. So that being said I suggest you click the link you have above about the chrome. It has a pic of the VIA chip. Check to see if your numbers match. The bottom numbers should be the serial so that shouldnt match if it is. If you do indeed have a chrome, id say you can take a 3000+ 333fsb. I wouldnt suggest tring the 400fsb.

But again, return the cpu you have if possible. No reason to to waste so much effort hunting down a problem that most likely is the new/used cpu.


----------



## dwalk1989 (Jun 5, 2008)

*Re: Ugh..KM 400 8237 Socket A motherboard...*

Well, I found some printing in between two PCI slots that says MS 7061 v 1.00, which is MSI if I'm not mistaken. The board is KM3M-V or KM4M-V, as they look identical and have very similar features..same FSB and everything. But I'm like 95% positive it's KM3M-V because thats what EVEREST Ultimate tells me. 

My friend built this computer years ago, it's definitley not an OEM system as the case is totally unlabeled and the words "Dell, Gateway, etc" are no where to be found.


----------



## dwalk1989 (Jun 5, 2008)

*Re: Ugh..KM 400 8237 Socket A motherboard...*

Oh, and there's a little "Phoenix BIOS" thingy on it also. And when my computer boots it tells me its Phoenix AwardBIOS v6.00 PG, which doesn't allow me to change cpu frequency, etc. But I have repeatedly read this: 

BIOS 
• The mainboard BIOS provides "Plug & Play" BIOS which detects the peripheral devices and expansion cards of the board automatically. 
• The mainboard provides a Desktop Management Interface (DMI) function which records your mainboard specifications. 

All I need to know is if I purchase a 2800 or 3000 XP 333FSB processor, will it boot the baby up and run like a champ?

EDIT: ^^^^^^^^^^^ONE THAT WORKS


----------



## dwalk1989 (Jun 5, 2008)

*Re: Ugh..KM 400 8237 Socket A motherboard...*

EDIT: this post was me being ignorant, so I'm getting rid of my comment. Just disregard.

EDIT#2: nvm, I'll make some use out of it.

I have no idea how to remove the heatsink under the chipset to see whats underneith, you'll have to give me a few minutes to see how that thing works. Unfortunatley I only have this one computer, so that makes this process a little tricky.

But Linderman: If I could just lend your expertise for just a second, and answer this question: If I upgrade my AMD Athlon XP 1900+ with a working, fully functioning AMD Athlon XP 2800+ Barton Core, and my motherboard DOES support it, as it is 333MHz FSB, will my motherboard immediately recognize it when I boot it up and will it work ok or are there jumpers/settings I will have to change?


----------



## Pharaohz (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Ugh..KM 400 8237 Socket A motherboard...*

GOOD NEWS... maybe 

First off, dont remove the heatsink from the bios chip. This is your chipset model number: VIA ProSavageDDR KM266 if indeed the mobo model number is KM3M-V. Its not the first number you posted so there is no need to be messing this it.

It should detected a new cpu and auto set it, install drivers and be read to go. I read, that when they upgraded the Phoenix bios version and remove options, they also installed auto detection as well. The reason you cant adjust the vcore with your Phoenix is because its said to do it for you now auto AND because of the good news below.

Yes MS is now MSI (Micro Star = Micro Star International). The first computer I ever had, a Gateway, had a MS board in it. 

---------The Info You Needed-------------------------

CPU: 333fsb, Socket A 462, 3000+ AMD 
(Barton (0.13u) 166/333MHz FSB 512KB L2 Cache) After reading some more, this looks to be the only 3000+ cpu you can use in your mobo.

Ram: PC 2700 (2 gigs of 333mhz) max. (Unbuffed/Non ECC)

And for the goodnews... I just learned on the KM3M-V mobo model there is a jumper that you must move from 133mhz freq. to 166mhz freq. when upgrading your chip. What this does is sets the mobo for either a 266 fsb = 133 freq. or a 333fsb = 166 freq. With this info you can now buy and install the cpu of your choice 

Here is all the info you need, bios, manual.... If you click manual the next window that comes up, a tab at the bottom of window says CPU supported. Tells ya right there  

http://global.msi.com.tw/index.php?func=downloaddetail&type=manual&maincat_no=1&prod_no=590


----------



## dwalk1989 (Jun 5, 2008)

*Re: Ugh..KM 400 8237 Socket A motherboard...*

omg man, thank you so much.

Pharaohz, you should be a moderator or something, man, thats awesome!! haha, tytyty

OH, dang I can't believe I didn't check this! EVEREST says my chipset is a KM266 Pro.

There was literally a blue sticker that said it was KM400..what a pain 

EDIT: Yeah, this cpu runs at 266MHz just like the 1900 does, so that can only mean one thing: dead cpu  Heh, oh well. 15$ on ebay for it..big deal


----------



## Pharaohz (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Ugh..KM 400 8237 Socket A motherboard...*

WOOT! np man. And as for a mod, na. Im just here to smash and bash my way through your computer haha. These mods have this stuff down to a science  Just glad to help em and anyone else out. This is one of the few boards that are set up to truly help


----------



## dwalk1989 (Jun 5, 2008)

*Re: Ugh..KM 400 8237 Socket A motherboard...*

Definitly seems that way, I'm definitly incredibly impressed.


----------



## dwalk1989 (Jun 5, 2008)

*Re: Ugh..KM 400 8237 Socket A motherboard...*

Hi, I haven't ordered the processor yet, but I'm looking for these jumpers and I can't seem to find them. Here's the biggest picture of my motherboard I could find: http://www.lacasadelhard.com.ar/motherboards/MSI KM3M-V_archivos/km3m-v.jpg

The manual says my jumpers have to be set like this:

For 133 (where x is where the jumper is)

3.....3x 
2x...2x 
1x...1 

For 166 

3.....3 
2x...2x 
1x...1x 

Now..the most similar thing I could find on my motherboard looks like this:

...... 1x 
1.....2x 
2x... 3 with 3 movable jumpers instead of just 2 
3x....4 
.......5x 
.......6x 

Oh, and I'm finding this right next to the battery, on the bottom right of the board.

Am I looking at the wrong thing?


----------



## Pharaohz (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Ugh..KM 400 8237 Socket A motherboard...*

Ill look into it but it would make sense the jumpers being next to the cmos battery. To reset it you would mess with them jumpers. But ill let you know what I find.


----------



## Pharaohz (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Ugh..KM 400 8237 Socket A motherboard...*

Ok I found the info needed by downloading the Manual. Its on page 10 (14 of 102)

It shows the jumpers as SW1 and SW2 in the following positions.

SW1 
x =3
x =2
o =1
o =3
x =2
x =1
SW2

For 133 freq for 333fsb you want to put the jumpers to be on 1-2 on both SW. Looking as the following:

SW1 
o =3
x =2
x =1
o =3
x =2
x =1 
SW2 x x being a jumper.

As for the 3rd jumper its the JBAT1 jumper. This is the jumper you would move to reset you cmos after removing the battery for 30 seconds. Its show as follows:

JBAT1 
o =3
x =2
x =1

You would move the jumper to 2-3 if you were doing a cmos reset. So just leave that alone  But now you also know the steps and where to find the jumper if someone suggests a cmos reset


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

*Re: Ugh..KM 400 8237 Socket A motherboard...*

hello



the MSI manual is not very clear 


but pay attention to the letters SW1 & SW2 and that puts you in the right arena

the rest is trial and error 

but once you get your Jumpers for the cpu set at 166mhz it should run fine

you will know for sure when you change the pins and the 1900mhz wont fire any more

have a look here : I would focus on the 6 pins that align in a square block, even though there will be other pins above and below the "block of 6 matching pins"


----------



## dwalk1989 (Jun 5, 2008)

*Re: Ugh..KM 400 8237 Socket A motherboard...*

Yeah, I was confused because they weren't in a block (3x2) like I thought they would be, but more of a 6x1 type of block..heh..

I changed the SW2 and my computer turned on, but nothing showed up on the display, so I'm assuming that setting was 166MHz because I had the 1900 in which needs 133MHz. Yes?


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

*Re: Ugh..KM 400 8237 Socket A motherboard...*

i would say thats correct


----------



## Pharaohz (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Ugh..KM 400 8237 Socket A motherboard...*

It looks like you only need to change SW1 not SW2 but in any event, just put the jumpers both as show ubove or download the manual from the site linked above


----------



## dwalk1989 (Jun 5, 2008)

*Re: Ugh..KM 400 8237 Socket A motherboard...*

Yeah, I was just thinking I was going to be looking for two sets of 3pins that were vertical to eachother, not horizontal. But in any case, I'm pretty sure I have a decent understanding of how it will work out now. 

I was playing around with it a minute ago, and with the 1900 in it, I think I had SW1 set to pins 1 and 2, and SW2 also set to 1 and 2, which is supposed to be 166MHz, and it actually booted it up, but it said my cpu was an AMD Athlon (tm) 1200MHz, or something like that. Would a 1900 actually run slower with a FSB of 166MHz?


----------



## Pharaohz (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Ugh..KM 400 8237 Socket A motherboard...*

cpus can do some very funny things. You should try... errr well dont try I should say, to underclock a cpu  You can get some very funky graphic errors when you do. 

Anyways, just it reading the cpu wrong at 1200 tells you thats not a good thing. Putting anything in at the wrong settings/voltages is never a good idea.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

*Re: Ugh..KM 400 8237 Socket A motherboard...*

download and use CPU-Z to figure out you info for sure

http://www.softpedia.com/get/System/System-Info/CPU-Z.shtml


that should fill in all the blanks for you :wink:


----------



## dwalk1989 (Jun 5, 2008)

*Re: Ugh..KM 400 8237 Socket A motherboard...*

Well I just moved that baby back to pin 2 and 3 and its back to recognizing it as a 1900.


----------



## dwalk1989 (Jun 5, 2008)

*Re: Ugh..KM 400 8237 Socket A motherboard...*

Quick question: When I get the 2800 XP 333mhz FSB processor, how exactly should I go about adjusting my motherboard for the higher FSB? Here's what I had in mind, let me know if it will work ok:

1. Unplug power. 
2. Ground myself, etcetc, remove heatsink/processor.
3. Move jumper SW1 to pins 1 and 2, leaving pin number 3 exposed for both SW1 and SW2 (which should change the frequency to 166mhz)
4. Insert the 2800. Reinsert heatsink.
5. Boot it up and enjoy


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

*Re: Ugh..KM 400 8237 Socket A motherboard...*

I would say your steps 1-5 should do the trick


----------



## Pharaohz (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Ugh..KM 400 8237 Socket A motherboard...*

yep looks good. Dont forget the thermal paste. Just a drop or two is all thats needed. A very thin layer to fillin the gaps between heatsink and cpu. You can use the end of a credit card to spread the paste over the top of the cpu. Dont get any paste anywhere other then the top of the cpu.


----------



## dwalk1989 (Jun 5, 2008)

*Re: Ugh..KM 400 8237 Socket A motherboard...*

Hey Pharaohz, when I change the jumper to this:

SW1 
o =3
x =2
x =1
o =3
x =2
x =1 
SW2

it says the FSB is 100mhz, instead of 166mhz. Is it doing this because I'm changing the jumpers around with the 1900 in it? Oh, and these two settings (where SW2 stays on on 1 and 2 the whole time, and then SW1 switches between 1&2 and 2&3) are the only ones that let my computer boot up.

P.S.
When I had it set to

SW1 
x =3
x =2
o =1
o =3
x =2
x =1 
SW2

it successfully registered it as 133mhz.


----------



## Pharaohz (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Ugh..KM 400 8237 Socket A motherboard...*

ya thats correct. If I remember (deleted your manual from my desktop) it should be 1-2, 1-2 for 166, 1-2, 2-3 for 133 and 2-3, 2-3 for 100. But id guess it will come up incorrect if you have the wrong cpu in. Is that 1900 a 266 fsb (133)?


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

*Re: Ugh..KM 400 8237 Socket A motherboard...*

put in the 2800 cpu and then start the jumper setting game 


sorry you MSI manual is sooooo poorly written next time try asus or gigabyte !


----------



## dwalk1989 (Jun 5, 2008)

*Re: Ugh..KM 400 8237 Socket A motherboard...*

Heh..next time I try, I'll be getting a system that runs on a 36-processor core.


----------



## dwalk1989 (Jun 5, 2008)

*Re: Ugh..KM 400 8237 Socket A motherboard...*

Kind of bumping an old thread here, but my XP 2800 just came in the mail today, from Thailand, lol. A company on Ebay, CPUSolutions I believe.

Anyway, after moving a couple jumpers, it boots up beautifully as a 2800+ with 2.08GHz and its a Barton. Huge upgrade.

Thanks to everyone who helped me with this. Woot!


----------



## Pharaohz (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Ugh..KM 400 8237 Socket A motherboard...*

WOOT great to hear that


----------

